# How Do You Keep Busy in Retirement?



## Roy C (Sep 29, 2012)

It's out and about in work I'm retiring in March and a lot of people are saying ''you'll get bored'' It's a huge company and I'm fairly well known due to my union duties, in which i've been very busy over the last few years. Some people seem to think I'm a non stop type of person, if they only knew the truth. So maybe I'm starting to doubt myself and the vision I've had of keeping busy. I currently commute ten miles a day on my Brompton bike, so as part of the retirement plan is to cycle and gradually increase the mileage. We also like walking so that would play a part in our retirement, maybe even The Camino, which again I could build up to. I recently lost my 13 year old Retriever but will wait until I get to Spain until we get another so that will be on the walks as well, I'd also like to get involved in a dog rescue centre and volunteer. So I'm hoping I don't get bored and am able to achieve what I / we set out to do. Of course there will be hiccups to say the least along the way.

I was just wondering do you keep busy in retirement and how do you do it or did you find you are bored.

Thanks
Roy


----------



## Guest (Jul 28, 2015)

Many if not most retirees on this forum will roll around with laughter at the idea of finding things to keep themselves busy. Trust me, boredom won't be an issue.


----------



## Roy C (Sep 29, 2012)

meetloaf said:


> Many if not most retirees on this forum will roll around with laughter at the idea of finding things to keep themselves busy. Trust me, boredom won't be an issue.


Thanks meetloaf, that is very good to hear, I have to say when I gave the drink up nearly 26 years ago I thought I would get bored, far from it.
So I'm hoping for the same.


----------



## Tammydog (Mar 7, 2015)

Agreed. I really do not know how I ever had time to work. You will be amazed how quickly you adjust and feel that time. I would never have time for work. I do the gym, walking ,swimming, Pilates,socialising with friends and lots of reading. Amongst too many things to remember and all at my own choice. Love retirement.


----------



## Nicksmith (Jan 5, 2015)

Tammydog said:


> Agreed. I really do not know how I ever had time to work. You will be amazed how quickly you adjust and feel that time. I would never have time for work. I do the gym, walking ,swimming, Pilates,socialising with friends and lots of reading. Amongst too many things to remember and all at my own choice. Love retirement.


Pilates,my wife does that every morning she swears by it.would a Pilates machine be easy to buy in Spain as we were just discussing,due to the weight of it,whether to bring it with us or get rid of and get a new one.


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

Roy C said:


> It's out and about in work I'm retiring in March and a lot of people are saying ''you'll get bored'' It's a huge company and I'm fairly well known due to my union duties, in which i've been very busy over the last few years. Some people seem to think I'm a non stop type of person, if they only knew the truth. So maybe I'm starting to doubt myself and the vision I've had of keeping busy. I currently commute ten miles a day on my Brompton bike, so as part of the retirement plan is to cycle and gradually increase the mileage. We also like walking so that would play a part in our retirement, maybe even The Camino, which again I could build up to. I recently lost my 13 year old Retriever but will wait until I get to Spain until we get another so that will be on the walks as well, I'd also like to get involved in a dog rescue centre and volunteer. So I'm hoping I don't get bored and am able to achieve what I / we set out to do. Of course there will be hiccups to say the least along the way.
> 
> I was just wondering do you keep busy in retirement and how do you do it or did you find you are bored.
> 
> ...


I said last week that if anyone else asked me what on earth I find to do in Spain now I'm retired I'd hit them! But you're a nice man, Roy, so I'll give you a civil answer
Basically, you do all the things you've mentioned. Get involved with your local rescue centre. You won't have your union duties unless you do as I did and carry on for a few years working on an expenses-only basis but you can join a political party.
You can join ramblers' or cycling clubs.....and you will make friends and in a couple of years you might find that your diary is so full that you feel like escaping to a hermitage somewhere just to enjoy quiet time with your partner.
We came here not knowing a soul. Now not a day passes without some activity or other or a social meet-up. 
So finding something to do will not be a problem, believe me.


----------



## Roy C (Sep 29, 2012)

Thanks Mary, management would never agree  with me being nice. I'm winding down the union duties at the minute although we are in the middle of a major dispute so still busy. We bumped into a Pedemos group in June and had an interesting chat. 

I'm now confident from the replies we won't get bored. We're not going as far inland as we first thought we might as I think that will make a difference. The area and places we have narrowed down to are, Velez - Malaga , Torrox and Albunol all a stone throw from the coast and a lot going on with facilities nearby.


----------



## Tammydog (Mar 7, 2015)

I don't know about a machine. I have never used one. I prefere to do small group classes, like the company, and at home to keep it up. And yes it,s works wonders for the body. I am hoping I can find classes in Spain when we come over in September.


----------



## musie (Dec 23, 2014)

Roy C said:


> It's out and about in work I'm retiring in March and a lot of people are saying ''you'll get bored'' It's a huge company and I'm fairly well known due to my union duties, in which i've been very busy over the last few years. Some people seem to think I'm a non stop type of person, if they only knew the truth. So maybe I'm starting to doubt myself and the vision I've had of keeping busy. I currently commute ten miles a day on my Brompton bike, so as part of the retirement plan is to cycle and gradually increase the mileage. We also like walking so that would play a part in our retirement, maybe even The Camino, which again I could build up to. I recently lost my 13 year old Retriever but will wait until I get to Spain until we get another so that will be on the walks as well, I'd also like to get involved in a dog rescue centre and volunteer. So I'm hoping I don't get bored and am able to achieve what I / we set out to do. Of course there will be hiccups to say the least along the way.
> 
> I was just wondering do you keep busy in retirement and how do you do it or did you find you are bored.
> 
> ...


Hi Roy I retired at 50 to mallorca,after redundancy from NHS ,took my pension as didn't want to stay in UK ,on scrap heap at 50,my husband packed in work at 48 we sold up ,its the best thing we did.everyone said we would get bored ,things couldn't be further from the truth ,but you do have to plan,we cycle 3 x week ,we sea swim twice ,we get up have breakfast and plan the day,pack up the bikes and take picnics it's cheaper,walk into our local village for coffee twice a week,bus trips ,as bus far so cheap,garden centre plant up balcony potter on that growing chillies at the moment ,if you get a dog you can go off all day walking ,we've never been so busy ,you will love it good luck oh and you can always just sit in the sun with a paper and a beer,that's what retirements about xx


----------



## Roy C (Sep 29, 2012)

Thanks musie, sounds exactly like the lifestyle we yearn for.


----------



## alborino (Dec 13, 2014)

I think the thing to beware of is "well I've worked all my life so I'm going to do nothing for a year and then I'll get to it". I've seen the year become two then 5 ............ for some sad cases. And yes sipping their tipple they say they are bored.

Glad to say I have my own company (nothing grand you understand ) and so can go for a long slow transition.

But two things I'll look forward to are Astronomy on clear warm nights. I remember in blightie with 20 layers and two thermos shivering trying to get focus on Saturn or whatever. It will be bliss.

And getting my flamenco guitar playing up to speed with real gitanos 

And then there's growing herbs/cooking and getting my mozzie killing up to 12 a night.

Can't see boredom being an issue


----------



## Lynn R (Feb 21, 2014)

There must be something sadly wrong with me (don't all shout at once). I don't want to be busy in retirement, being busy is the last thing I want. I don't want a relentless round of social engagements either, I am fairly dreading the next few weeks when a number of people we know will be over at their holiday homes and visiting us/wanting us to go out with them.

I'm not bored nor do I sit about drinking all day. I spend a fair amount of time exercising and swimming, I love reading as I always have, I like getting out and about visiting different places and going to concerts when there's something on we like, and out for meals. Otherwise I just enjoy the much more relaxed pace of life and doing things when I feel like doing them rather than being at other people's beck and call or cramming everything into all too short weekends.

By the way, Roy, my work colleagues said exactly the same thing to me and they couldn't have been more wrong.


----------



## Isobella (Oct 16, 2014)

Roy C said:


> I was just wondering do you keep busy in retirement and how do you do it or did you find you are bored.
> 
> Thanks
> Roy


Getting involved with the rescue centres is a brilliant idea. People are always needed.....and there is always this expat forum


----------



## Roy C (Sep 29, 2012)

Lynn R said:


> There must be something sadly wrong with me (don't all shout at once). I don't want to be busy in retirement, being busy is the last thing I want. I don't want a relentless round of social engagements either, I am fairly dreading the next few weeks when a number of people we know will be over at their holiday homes and visiting us/wanting us to go out with them.
> 
> I'm not bored nor do I sit about drinking all day. I spend a fair amount of time exercising and swimming, I love reading as I always have, I like getting out and about visiting different places and going to concerts when there's something on we like, and out for meals. Otherwise I just enjoy the much more relaxed pace of life and doing things when I feel like doing them rather than being at other people's beck and call or cramming everything into all too short weekends.
> 
> By the way, Roy, my work colleagues said exactly the same thing to me and they couldn't have been more wrong.


Lynn busy may have been the wrong word, active is more like it. I know where you're coming from 're the socialising bit, I keep saying to my better half we really will have to make the effort to mix in Spain, well we will but we do like our own company doing things, I think it's just finding that happy medium. (If that's the word). 

I'm sitting on a train now on my way into work focussed on retirement, I'll have just turned 58 then so feeling optimistic now about it. 

Alborino, good point about the year's doing sod all becoming five, hopefully the alcohol thing won't be an issue for me, a day at a time


----------



## 90199 (Mar 21, 2010)

I retired at 53, managed a year attending the local employment office to get my N.I. credited, in the end began to hate those visits, so I started my own business and made a bob or two.

Later I retired again to the Canaries, where I cultivate fruit and veg, plus flowers, here we have an incredible climate of eternal springtime, so there are always things need doing in the gardens and when I have time I hope to ride my bicycles again.


----------



## Tammydog (Mar 7, 2015)

Well Lynne have to agree exactly the things I like best. Retirement is good. No problems with it just UK weather at the moment. Roll on September.


----------



## Lynn R (Feb 21, 2014)

Roy C said:


> Lynn busy may have been the wrong word, active is more like it. I know where you're coming from 're the socialising bit, I keep saying to my better half we really will have to make the effort to mix in Spain, well we will but we do like our own company doing things, I think it's just finding that happy medium. (If that's the word).
> 
> I'm sitting on a train now on my way into work focussed on retirement, I'll have just turned 58 then so feeling optimistic now about it.
> 
> Alborino, good point about the year's doing sod all becoming five, hopefully the alcohol thing won't be an issue for me, a day at a time


I suppose I was quite busy for the first two years as I spent a lot of time learning Spanish, it was hard work but well worth the effort.

The summer visitor socialising has already started - we ran into one family whilst out shopping this morning who insisted we sit down and have a drink with them, and arranged to go out for a meal together later in the week. Oh well, there goes my peace and quiet. It's nice to see people and catch up with all their news, but it can just get a bit much when they all descend at the same time of year.


----------



## jimenato (Nov 21, 2009)

I am bedevilled by people (usually women for some reason) who ask me how I keep busy in retirement.

They usually rattle off how busy they are with Citizens advice, power walking, golf, grandchildren or whatever.

The question is always framed as a challenge - 'this is what I'm doing - what about you?'

I do as little as possible apart from enjoy life.

The next five days will be taken up watching the 3rd ashes test (going very well in the first session), interspersed with walking the dogs and perhaps a short cycle ride or two. I will water my hanging baskets and maybe pop to the pub for an early evening beer.


----------



## alborino (Dec 13, 2014)

jimenato said:


> The next five days will be taken up watching the 3rd ashes test (going very well in the first session), interspersed with walking the dogs and perhaps a short cycle ride or two. I will water my hanging baskets and maybe pop to the pub for an early evening beer.


But Jimenato you are being unfair. Watching England play a 5 day (if we are lucky ) test match requires more nervous tension than an airline pilot expends in a year .

But 3 in the hutch before lunch??? I'm over the moon


----------



## Simon22 (May 22, 2015)

alborino said:


> But Jimenato you are being unfair. Watching England play a 5 day (if we are lucky ) test match requires more nervous tension than an airline pilot expends in a year .
> 
> But 3 in the hutch before lunch??? I'm over the moon


Have they sorted the pitch out then so it works to England's advantage? :wink:


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

Nicksmith said:


> Pilates,my wife does that every morning she swears by it.would a Pilates machine be easy to buy in Spain as we were just discussing,due to the weight of it,whether to bring it with us or get rid of and get a new one.


You don't need a machine to do pilates, just a mat and a couple of hand-held weights (some people just use 50 cl plastic bottles filled with sand). I've been doing it twice a week for three years now. There are classes in our village for €20 a month; I'm sure she will find something where you are, as it's very popular here. It's good exercise and a good laugh as most of us are "of a certain age".

PS if you do decide you need extra "equipment", find the nearest Decathlon store, they have it all.


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

I love reading. There will never enough time to get through everything I want to read. Some days (like now, when it's really hot) I do nothing _but_ read. I used to feel guilty about "wasting time" but I got over that after a few months. 

Most days I do some physical exercise (pilates, swimming, walking) and some mental exercise (crosswords, logic puzzles, killer sudokus etc). I think it's important to keep mind and body in good working order.

I also enjoy learning new things. Recently I discovered FutureLearn - short, free online courses - and they are a really good way of keeping busy. You don't have to have any prior knowledge of the subject, or educational qualifications. I've studied everything from "The controversies of the British Empire" to "Football, more than a game". Currently I'm doing one on the works of Gabriel Garcia Márquez. so that kills two birds with one stone, both reading and studying.

In my experience work is often boring, retirement never is because you are your own boss.


----------



## alborino (Dec 13, 2014)

en


Simon22 said:


> Have they sorted the pitch out then so it works to England's advantage? :wink:


Now that's something the Aus would never do 

But for sure a test match against you guys is the greatest sporting contest I can ever imagine and played with such friendsh..........

*O Anderson get in there that's 4:eyebrows::first:*


----------



## emlyn (Oct 26, 2012)

Lynn R said:


> There must be something sadly wrong with me (don't all shout at once). I don't want to be busy in retirement, being busy is the last thing I want. I don't want a relentless round of social engagements either, I am fairly dreading the next few weeks when a number of people we know will be over at their holiday homes and visiting us/wanting us to go out with them. I'm not bored nor do I sit about drinking all day. I spend a fair amount of time exercising and swimming, I love reading as I always have, I like getting out and about visiting different places and going to concerts when there's something on we like, and out for meals. Otherwise I just enjoy the much more relaxed pace of life and doing things when I feel like doing them rather than being at other people's beck and call or cramming everything into all too short weekends. By the way, Roy, my work colleagues said exactly the same thing to me and they couldn't have been more wrong.


Couldn't agree more,that's what I enjoy doing.


----------



## alborino (Dec 13, 2014)

Now 5 

Sorry geting carried away


----------



## Tammydog (Mar 7, 2015)

I did,not even you could get a machine.. I use weight, bands, rings and a ball. And love going to classes a,so I do Aqua. Looking forward to meeting new people in new places to enjoy classes with.


----------



## jimenato (Nov 21, 2009)

Ashes series thread - before we get shouted at...


----------



## baldilocks (Mar 7, 2010)

Lots and lots of things, so many that a lot get put off for another day. Sometimes, It gets to 9 in the evening and I realise that I still haven't red the day's on-line newspaper.

I have my share of the household chores which mostly consists of doing the laundry (washing machine is just across from my PC in the little kitchen in the _sotano_, and I also, from time to time, cook. Sometimes there are translations to check. The forum, (I usually do the Spanish, French and Portuguese forums), I like to read (now that I have overcome my eyesight problem), there is often a bit of DiY to be done in the workshop. In the winter there is the logburner to attend to (lugging logs from the store, up two floors to the ground floor, keeping it burning, etc.). Dogs to be walked, local shopping, which may also take me into the paseo, and there, there are plenty of people to chat to. We go shopping for some things in the nearby town (has Lidl, Mercadona) and sometimes take the village nuns on a shopping trip as well. Then there are visits to make, especially to those who are unwell and neighbours' visits to be received. etc etc.


----------



## Williams2 (Sep 15, 2013)

Roy C said:


> It's out and about in work I'm retiring in March and a lot of people are saying ''you'll get bored'' It's a huge company and I'm fairly well known due to my union duties, in which i've been very busy over the last few years. Some people seem to think I'm a non stop type of person, if they only knew the truth. So maybe I'm starting to doubt myself and the vision I've had of keeping busy. I currently commute ten miles a day on my Brompton bike, so as part of the retirement plan is to cycle and gradually increase the mileage. We also like walking so that would play a part in our retirement, maybe even The Camino, which again I could build up to. I recently lost my 13 year old Retriever but will wait until I get to Spain until we get another so that will be on the walks as well, I'd also like to get involved in a dog rescue centre and volunteer. So I'm hoping I don't get bored and am able to achieve what I / we set out to do. Of course there will be hiccups to say the least along the way.
> 
> I was just wondering do you keep busy in retirement and how do you do it or did you find you are bored.
> 
> ...


I can see your Man of Action who would still like to keep he's hand in on the
Voluntary side upon retirement- In which case have you ever thought of
Civil Defense ?

Of course, mention Civil Defence to a certain generation from the UK and they
would instantly think of the Cold War, the 4 minute warning and Fallout Shelters.
Of course Civil Defence has long gone from the UK ( except in a different format )
but it's still going strong here in Spain.

What do they do ?

Without prejudice to the functions and powers in the prevention of specific risks granted by law to the different public authorities, they also correspond to the following preventive actions on civil protection: 

a) The testing or risk prevention drills and public calamities. 

b) The promotion and control of corporate self-protection and citizen.

c) Ensure the installation, organization and maintenance of prevention and fire fighting and rescue. For example the recent bush fires here in Spain. 

d) To promote, organize and maintain staff training services related to civil protection and, in particular, control and service components of prevention and firefighting and rescue . 

e) promoting and supporting voluntary and disinterested involvement of citizens to civil protection, through organizations geared primarily to the prevention of emergency situations that may affect them in the family home, buildings for residential and Private apples, neighborhoods and urban districts as well as the control of such situations, prior to the performance of civil defense or in collaboration with the same character. 

f) Ensuring compliance with current regulations concerning the prevention of risks, through the exercise of the relevant powers of inspection and sanction, in the scope of its powers. 

They also provide a St Johns Ambulance type role at football matches.

Finally you would need a good level of Spanish to join.

Civil Defense Espana


----------



## xolo (May 25, 2014)

I regard retirement as the prime of life. If you've ever wanted to write a book, a dissertation, attend school, contribute to humanity's body of knowledge, this is where you finally have the maturity and time to do so.


----------



## baldilocks (Mar 7, 2010)

más chueco que la fayuca said:


> I regard retirement as the prime of life. If you've ever wanted to write a book, a dissertation, attend school, contribute to humanity's body of knowledge, this is where you finally have the maturity and time to do so.


Tried the book writing, with the intention of making it the first in a series of novels. It struggled to even get to short story before it ran out of steam.


----------



## Maureen47 (Mar 27, 2014)

For me retirement is being in control of your time and not having folks trying to steal it !

I can do what I want when I want. That maybe crafts , hobbies , or a bit of exercise in the pool, volunteering etc but the beauty of ending a working life is that you are in control of what you do when. I have lots of things I want to do above and beyond the things I have to do , no one is going to clean if I don't and I do like a clean house !

I cant imagine not being able to have something to do , some of things because I enjoy them and some because they are required to live the life I enjoy.


----------



## tobyo (Jul 16, 2011)

ah....I love this thread!! as I continue to dream of my own retirement in (hopefully) about 4 years. I started to write down things I want to do when I retire to Malaga. Definitely read more and I've started a list of books that I want to read....that I can't seem to get to because I have too many on that list! I want to learn to knit. I want to work on my blog. Definitely want to write more and am just barely scratching the surface now trying to get that going before we sail away. I am hoping to teach English in some form, not exactly sure what form that will take but it's something that interests me. Goodness, I'm tired just writing all the things I want to do in retirement. I'll bet you'll be just fine once you get there. Looks like you've gotten some great replies. oh and can I say: I'm so jealous!!??!?!?! but good for you. Enjoy every minute! I intend to as well


----------



## Megsmum (Sep 9, 2012)

we have a small finca,veg animals etc Yesterday we were just saying, how did we manage to fit in a 50 hour plus working week in the UK could not do that here

BORED whats bored!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## baldilocks (Mar 7, 2010)

tobyo said:


> ah....I love this thread!! as I continue to dream of my own retirement in (hopefully) about 4 years. I started to write down things I want to do when I retire to Malaga. Definitely read more and I've started a list of books that I want to read....that I can't seem to get to because I have too many on that list! I want to learn to knit. I want to work on my blog. Definitely want to write more and am just barely scratching the surface now trying to get that going before we sail away. I am hoping to teach English in some form, not exactly sure what form that will take but it's something that interests me. Goodness, I'm tired just writing all the things I want to do in retirement. I'll bet you'll be just fine once you get there. Looks like you've gotten some great replies. oh and can I say: I'm so jealous!!??!?!?! but good for you. Enjoy every minute! I intend to as well


On your reading list I can recommend putting books about the history of Spain near the top of the list going back, preferably to pre Roman times - make sure to include the Visigothic period and the arrival of the Muslims. They will help you to understand a lot of what has gone on in the past and why recent events occurred, also why many things are the way they are now. In addition, they will give you ideas about where to explore, why and what you might find there with very little diversion from the beaten path of tourist routes. Make sure that your book list majors on the factual rather than the fiction - Paul Preston's books are good as are those by María Rosa Menocal. Avoid the likes of the romantic writers and the factional (more fiction than fact) such as Laurie Lee and Ernest Hemingway (whose experiences in the Civil War were just re-telling what others had told him in the bar.).


----------



## tobyo (Jul 16, 2011)

baldilocks said:


> On your reading list I can recommend putting books about the history of Spain near the top of the list going back, preferably to pre Roman times - make sure to include the Visigothic period and the arrival of the Muslims. They will help you to understand a lot of what has gone on in the past and why recent events occurred, also why many things are the way they are now. In addition, they will give you ideas about where to explore, why and what you might find there with very little diversion from the beaten path of tourist routes. Make sure that your book list majors on the factual rather than the fiction - Paul Preston's books are good as are those by María Rosa Menocal. Avoid the likes of the romantic writers and the factional (more fiction than fact) such as Laurie Lee and Ernest Hemingway (whose experiences in the Civil War were just re-telling what others had told him in the bar.).


I know I have at least one book about Spanish history on my list. But not to worry, even tho it was eons ago, I lived in Madrid for a school year. I learned a great deal then and try to keep up with Spanish news in the mean time. Thanks for the recommendations. I will check them out!!


----------



## Keithtoon (May 7, 2015)

baldilocks said:


> On your reading list I can recommend putting books about the history of Spain near the top of the list going back, preferably to pre Roman times - make sure to include the Visigothic period and the arrival of the Muslims. They will help you to understand a lot of what has gone on in the past and why recent events occurred, also why many things are the way they are now. In addition, they will give you ideas about where to explore, why and what you might find there with very little diversion from the beaten path of tourist routes. Make sure that your book list majors on the factual rather than the fiction - Paul Preston's books are good as are those by María Rosa Menocal. Avoid the likes of the romantic writers and the factional (more fiction than fact) such as Laurie Lee and Ernest Hemingway (whose experiences in the Civil War were just re-telling what others had told him in the bar.).



This is a good post...off to the Library....ie ME Kindle!!!

Thank you
Keith


----------



## baldilocks (Mar 7, 2010)

Don't forget wakes. These are not the media version of the Irish wake where everybody gets pissed out of his tiny mind. When a person dies here, they usually have a wake (before the interment/cremation). Anybody or close relative (mother father, child, wife, husband, etc.) with whom you have exchanged greetings or more, who dies is likely to be given a wake before the funeral and you ought to attend. It is more like a 'lying in state' (some have glass stopped coffins!) and it is considered right and proper that you attend. You don't have to do much unless you were very close, just give your condolences to the immediate family "_Lo siento mucho_"), wander in (looking in the coffin is not obligatory nor is bursting into tears), shake hands or hugs and kisses (not passionate!) and leave. If you wish you can say a few words to the other friends and relatives, etc.

Your presence will be very much appreciated and, while not trying to be mercenary, your standing within the community will go up considerably.

I was reminded of this by attending a wake this morning. Bear in mind, the burial usually occurs within 24 hours so you have to have your finger on the pulse of the community. Notices are usually placed at various points, including the church and outside the door of the deceased, these will tell you who, when the death occurred and when the funeral will be, plus it will tell you where the lying- in-state will be. Note that a _tanatorio_ is a chapel of rest not a place with sunbeds.

Sometimes you will find notices regarding a mass celebrating the deceased on the anniversary of his her death/birth but the notice for this will usually say, at the top, "Misa".


----------



## xolo (May 25, 2014)

baldilocks said:


> On your reading list I can recommend putting books about the history of Spain near the top of the list going back, preferably to pre Roman times - make sure to include the Visigothic period and the arrival of the Muslims. They will help you to understand a lot of what has gone on in the past and why recent events occurred, also why many things are the way they are now. In addition, they will give you ideas about where to explore, why and what you might find there with very little diversion from the beaten path of tourist routes. Make sure that your book list majors on the factual rather than the fiction - Paul Preston's books are good as are those by María Rosa Menocal. Avoid the likes of the romantic writers and the factional (more fiction than fact) such as Laurie Lee and Ernest Hemingway (whose experiences in the Civil War were just re-telling what others had told him in the bar.).


Visigoths and Hemingway? Baldi, you're a riot. Ernest told some good stories.


----------



## baldilocks (Mar 7, 2010)

más chueco que la fayuca said:


> Visigoths and Hemingway? Baldi, you're a riot. Ernest told some good stories.


The times of the Visigoths are very important even today. Their kings were elected so prospective kings would often buy votes with gifts of land (often not their own) so you would end up with "king-makers" with huge tracts of land. Their power enabled them to wangles out of paying taxes so that all the taxes needed by the king and the treasury had to come out of the pockets of the middle classes and the poor. Increasingly the middle classes managed to offload much of their tax burden onto those who could least afford it. This resulted several times during the 16th/17th century of the Spanish king having to declare bankruptcy.

What happened to those rich landowners? They lived on in blissful ignorance of the peasants who lived and worked on their lands because the landowners would have foremen (caciques) who would only employ those they wanted to. If any of the landowners' peasants complained at all about the treatment they were given, they would get no work and the work would be given to outsiders - _journaleros_ (day workers). In some cases, the peasants were allowed a small piece of land to grow food for their families, but if the produce looked good enough it would be seized for the foreman's or the landowner's table. If it was the landowner's whim, then the land would be left uncultivated for a few years so that there was no work at all. Peasants caught "stealing" weeds or the seed heads from weeds (to provide something to eat) from beside the roads were punished severely, often by chopping off a hand. 

If a peasant should happen to be getting married, then the landowner may well exercise his right to take the wife's virginity before the husband was allowed to consummate the marriage - in some cases, the wife was kept by the landowner.

One can imagine that the landowners (latifundistas) were extremely unpopular so in the 19th/20th century there were political moves to create a Republic and get rid of the monarchy and its corrupt landowners and in addition, to reduce the power of the Church which was as corrupt as the others. This could not be allowed so the Army were called in to restore the powers of the rich and suppress the revolutionary upstarts and the horrors of the ensuing murders, rape and pillage have been documented elsewhere. One of the remaining landowners was the late Duchess of Alba who died last year. She was estimated variously to be worth between 600 million and 3.5 billion Euros.

As for Hemingway, he spent almost the entire Civil War ensconced in a safe bar rewriting the tales of the refugees and old-/injured soldiers from the war as his own. He made sure that he stayed well enough away from any action and the International Brigade from where any real reporting might have had some effect in the USA and swayed FDR into supporting the anti-fascists in Spain and helped stop Hitler's game in the rest of Europe.


----------



## xolo (May 25, 2014)

I didn't read your whole post because it is too long.

In linguistic terms, the Visigoths had minimal lasting impact on the language.

Ernest was a world class story teller. His writing is beautiful. I spend a lot of time in bars also, but alas, I can't write worth beans.


----------



## baldilocks (Mar 7, 2010)

más chueco que la fayuca said:


> I didn't read your whole post because it is too long.
> 
> In linguistic terms, the Visigoths had minimal lasting impact on the language.
> 
> Ernest was a world class story teller. His writing is beautiful. I spend a lot of time in bars also, but alas, I can't write worth beans.


Too long - pity. So you only read the first page of Hemingway's books - that figures. He may be a good story teller but he tells them as if HE performed all of the exploits when he didn't. If the tales he stole had been written down rather than acquired verbally - he would have been a plagiarist.

The Visigoths' impact on the language is totally irrelevant. Which do you think had more impact - introducing the words "atom bomb" or dropping it? The Visigothic way of ruling was, to a very great extent, a major cause of the Spanish Civil War and the deaths of half a million people at the hands (mostly) of their fellow Spaniards. The legally elected Republican government was challenged by a coup of Fascist (same flavour as Hitler and Mussolini) Military leaders at the behest of those rich landowners and the church.

Your Hemingway sat, cowardly in safe places and told tales about how "he" had done so much. It doesn't matter how beautifully he wrote - his part in it was a lie.


----------



## Roy C (Sep 29, 2012)

Oh and contributing to forums like this :grinning:


----------



## xolo (May 25, 2014)

Hey Roy, you're quite right. 

Don't forget the fulfilling hours daily you will spend arguing about dead people and languages on internet forums.

Glad to have been of service and have a nice day.


----------



## Roy C (Sep 29, 2012)

Williams2 said:


> I can see your Man of Action who would still like to keep he's hand in on the
> Voluntary side upon retirement- In which case have you ever thought of
> Civil Defense ?
> 
> ...


I really need to learn Spanish one of the things on my list but good idea.


----------



## Roy C (Sep 29, 2012)

cambio said:


> we have a small finca,veg animals etc Yesterday we were just saying, how did we manage to fit in a 50 hour plus working week in the UK could not do that here
> 
> BORED whats bored!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


I enjoy reading your blob Cambio.


----------



## Elyles (Aug 30, 2012)

I have looked for volunteer activities myself with little luck here.


----------



## Anciana (Jul 14, 2014)

It all sounds so sensible, but, based on my own experience I would have to say that there is such a thing as being too young for, what I call, a "leisure retirement". I was there, 11 years ago, when, at 60, I took an early retirement and moved to Spain, to Almunecar.

For almost half a year I had a blast, socializing with Americans, Brits and Scandinavians (the languages I moste often use are American English and Swedish), but also with Germans (to refresh my German and remember a different perspective on things, lol) and trying to converse with Spanish neighbors (though my Spanish at that time was virtually nonexistent), walking the Alpujarras with a (mostly German) wanderers' club, seeing the sights (Granada, Malaga, Cadiz, Barcelona, Morocco etc.) mostly by myself. 

Life was good, but after half a year it was not enough and I was getting grumpy and restless. So I thought of introducing elements of a working retirement into my leisure retirement. With a twist. As a (sorry, this will sound like bragging) highly qualified specialist in a highly needed field I would hire myself an employer, that I thought would deserve my services but normally would not be able to afford them (you guessed it: I would look to offer my services to promising NGOs). It would have to be in countries I never worked in before but wanted to live in for a while. And so off I went: first for a spell to North Africa, and from there to Latin America and Caribbean. During those 11 years I spent less than 2-3 total on leisure retirement. Work, often requiring looong hours and demanding a huge responsibility; both the social benefit of it and the sheer fun of living in different countries, among different peoples I would otherwise never had an opportunity to meet, to learn from and help them solve the problems they were dealing with, was sooo rewarding I did not miss leisure much.

But now, after a heart attack and coping with other health issues I am ready for a quite, pleasurable leisure retirement again... and thus next month I am moving back to Spain, this time to Costa Blanca.

My advice to Roy C, if I may: go for a leisure retirement, why wouldn't you? If you are too young for it and get bored, you will find a way to fill your time with things you enjoy.


----------



## Roy C (Sep 29, 2012)

Roy C said:


> I enjoy reading your blog Cambio.


So much for predictive text sorry.


----------



## Simon22 (May 22, 2015)

Anciana said:


> My advice to Roy C, if I may: go for a leisure retirement, why wouldn't you? If you are too young for it and get bored, you will find a way to fill your time with things you enjoy.


An amazingly inspiring story, thank you for sharing!


----------



## Elyles (Aug 30, 2012)

Anciana said:


> It all sounds so sensible, but, based on my own experience I would have to say that there is such a thing as being too young for, what I call, a "leisure retirement". I was there, 11 years ago, when, at 60, I took an early retirement and moved to Spain, to Almunecar. For almost half a year I had a blast, socializing with Americans, Brits and Scandinavians (the languages I moste often use are American English and Swedish), but also with Germans (to refresh my German and remember a different perspective on things, lol) and trying to converse with Spanish neighbors (though my Spanish at that time was virtually nonexistent), walking the Alpujarras with a (mostly German) wanderers' club, seeing the sights (Granada, Malaga, Cadiz, Barcelona, Morocco etc.) mostly by myself. Life was good, but after half a year it was not enough and I was getting grumpy and restless. So I thought of introducing elements of a working retirement into my leisure retirement. With a twist. As a (sorry, this will sound like bragging) highly qualified specialist in a highly needed field I would hire myself an employer, that I thought would deserve my services but normally would not be able to afford them (you guessed it: I would look to offer my services to promising NGOs). It would have to be in countries I never worked in before but wanted to live in for a while. And so off I went: first for a spell to North Africa, and from there to Latin America and Caribbean. During those 11 years I spent less than 2-3 total on leisure retirement. Work, often requiring looong hours and demanding a huge responsibility; both the social benefit of it and the sheer fun of living in different countries, among different peoples I would otherwise never had an opportunity to meet, to learn from and help them solve the problems they were dealing with, was sooo rewarding I did not miss leisure much. But now, after a heart attack and coping with other health issues I am ready for a quite, pleasurable leisure retirement again... and thus next month I am moving back to Spain, this time to Costa Blanca. My advice to Roy C, if I may: go for a leisure retirement, why wouldn't you? If you are too young for it and get bored, you will find a way to fill your time with things you enjoy.


Well said but in my situation I retired early at 60 in fabulous physical health, enjoying all types of bicycling and skiing. I would ride in the Pyrenees almost daily for three years. And suddenly, while traveling I started having difficulty walking. I was admitted to a hospital and poked and prodded only to discover carpal tunnel and cervical and lumbar spinal problems. All caused by cycling but the latter caused by falls from the bicycle for thirty years not to mention falls from ladders and ego supported carrying of too much weight when working on my homes in the U.S. Recently I began having difficulty walking again. Oh, the medicos have forbidden me from outdoor cycling or downhill skiing now. I cannot get fisioterapia recommended for neural problems but am going soon to a neurosurgeon to discuss options. Current retirement consists now of going to the gym and to see doctors. I have searched for volunteer opportunities with no success. At this point there is too much time and too little to do.


----------



## Megsmum (Sep 9, 2012)

Roy C said:


> I enjoy reading your blob Cambio.


blushes

Thanks glad someone reads it. Its not exactly a lesson in English prose, but as the old advert says it does exactly what it says on the tin. 

I am a bit late with any scribbling at the moment having just returned from the UK AGAIN to visit grandson and have also returned with my 12 yr old niece in tow. 

Sorry mods I know

:focus:


----------



## Anciana (Jul 14, 2014)

Elyles said:


> Oh, the medicos have forbidden me from outdoor cycling or downhill skiing now. I cannot get fisioterapia recommended for neural problems but am going soon to a neurosurgeon to discuss options. Current retirement consists now of going to the gym and to see doctors. I have searched for volunteer opportunities with no success. At this point there is too much time and too little to do.


Sad. I am by no means a medical professional (my specialty is international law and development), so I have no clue what a person afflicted with your health problems can do without endangering his health. 

Nevertheless it sounds to me like you might need to venture outside the boxes of your previous interests in order to find something safe and enjoyable to do. You have built houses, I understand, then, perhaps, you could, and would enjoy building fabulous doll houses? Or models of ships in bottles? Or do some other craft? Or teach local kids some carpentry or something? While teaching them English (no matter it would be American). Skills and expertise are too valuable to waste. NGO employees are usually to busy and short staffed, so they concentrate on what they know how to do. You'd need to approach them with an idea of what you could do to benefit their audiences. I wish you a spark of inspiration - and all the best.


----------



## Elyles (Aug 30, 2012)

Yes,I built houses but as a profession was a Psychologist. Building was a hobby far detached from what I did for occupation. In the past I also did stained glass and brewed my own beer but both are difficult here with minimal availability of supplies. Thanks for the ideas


----------



## baldilocks (Mar 7, 2010)

Elyles said:


> Yes,I built houses but as a profession was a Psychologist. Building was a hobby far detached from what I did for occupation. In the past I also did stained glass and brewed my own beer but both are difficult here with minimal availability of supplies. Thanks for the ideas


One recourse for those who can no longer do, is to write. Write about what you can no longer do, write fiction based on your wide range of experiences, etc., etc. or use your imagination. Don't forget that JK Rowling was down on her uppers when she started writing the Harry Potter series. For many other authors and painters, their greatest successes came from their personal misfortunes/needs/tribulations, etc.

Don't forget that it doesn't matter whether you get published or nobody wants to make your work into a movie - its most important role is to keep the old brain cells active and thereby fight off mental old age/senility.


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

cambio said:


> blushes
> 
> Thanks glad someone reads it. Its not exactly a lesson in English prose, but as the old advert says it does exactly what it says on the tin.


I would like to read it too - what's the address?


----------



## AllHeart (Nov 22, 2013)

I love this thread. 

I'm on early retirement pension due to recent disability - just before moving to Spain. I used to burn the candle at both ends. I love my new life here in Spain. Like others here, I've made a conscious decision to NOT be crazy busy any more. The world is so much more beautiful like this.

This week I finally overcame my decades-long fear of swimming in the open water and went swimming for the first time in the sea. It was soft and gentle, and I felt so refreshed and pure.

I've made Spanish omelette the same way since I was a kid (how my dad showed me), but now I'm improving my recipe. Soon I will make a Killer Spanish Omelette.

I ate Malagueña salad for the first time two weeks ago and found a delicious online recipe. The ingredients are waiting in my fridge. Here it is in case anyone wants to know:
Malaga Salad Recipe (Ensalada Malagueña)

I have always been close to neighbours, wherever I've lived. Now I can spend even more time than ever getting to know them. This makes me feel happier and safer in my neighbourhood.

When I'm tired, I get to sleep in now, guilt free. That's a luxury.

Thanks to the treatment here in Spain, I just started being able to walk again, after being severely limited for three years. I also quit smoking 8 weeks ago, and that helps my walking enormously. So I'm enjoying walking again to see the lovely sights around me. 

I've got into social technology so now I spend a lot of time socialising with my Canadian friends on WhatsApp and Skype. I'm learning a lot of Spanish with my Spanish friends and family through WhatsApp since they have predictive text.

Those are just some examples to show that now in retirement everything I do and everything I think and everything I feel is in slow mo. It's a new world inside and out, and I love it. How do I keep busy in retirement, Roy? Like others here, I try not to.


----------



## Elyles (Aug 30, 2012)

How did you qualify for healthcare?


----------



## AllHeart (Nov 22, 2013)

Elyles said:


> How did you qualify for healthcare?


You mean me? I'm a Spanish citizen due to my father being a Spanish citizen. I'm also a Canadian citizen, having immigrated there when I was a year old.

My disability pension comes from Canada Pension Plan. It's a federal government pension, like in the US, that you can get early if you're disabled before retirement age.

I'm not clear if you're actually living in Spain now. If you are, the healthcare here is absolutely fantastic, and you just may be okay with your health problems. I was a write-off before moving here, and they're slowly patching me up.  I know it sucks to be retired and sick, but that's another reason I see my situation as retirement - they often go hand in hand.


----------



## Elyles (Aug 30, 2012)

In the US we can colectivo darle pensión at 62. I fullero realiza the qualify of the healthcare here and am converting to seguridad social this week after having trouble with Sanitas and their local providers. Being Canadian has little to do with healthcare here. We have lived here three years. My wife is German because of her father but that does not qualify for healthcare here. Now, after June 2012, A person needs to be in the country for a year and then qualifies for convenio especial and can buy into the system. For Americans it is difficult. We got to the point that private healthcare was prohibitive.


----------



## baldilocks (Mar 7, 2010)

Elyles said:


> In the US we can colectivo darle pensión at 62. I fullero realiza the qualify of the healthcare here and am converting to seguridad social this week after having trouble with Sanitas and their local providers. Being Canadian has little to do with healthcare here. We have lived here three years. My wife is German because of her father but that does not qualify for healthcare here. Now, after June 2012, A person needs to be in the country for a year and then qualifies for convenio especial and can buy into the system. For Americans it is difficult. We got to the point that private healthcare was prohibitive.


I am surprised that your wife being German does not qualify as a EU citizen but, of course, it would depend on the German government's rules about providing forms S1 and paying the requisite amount to Spain. If she were to be accepted then you should qualify for an S1 as her "dependant".

Your comments re the cost of private healthcare/healthcare insurance in the US was the main reason, we crossed the US off our list of possible places for retirement.


----------



## Rabbitcat (Aug 31, 2014)

Retirement is a complex issue.

I retired ( health grounds) 5 years ago at 47 and I reckon because it wasn't my choice and because it was far too early to stop working at a job I loved it has taken me around 3 years to come to terms with it.

My heart goes out to anyone who is genuinely unemployed. How in gods name they get their day in is beyond me. I still get up at same time I did for work 550am and for the first few years of retirement I found it agonising getting through the boredom of not working.

Definitely daytime tv is a torture to punish the unemployed- although on the upside I am now an expert in seasonal fashion and piles in early pregnancy 

If retirement is your own choice its a totally different story.


----------



## Lynn R (Feb 21, 2014)

Elyles said:


> Being Canadian has little to do with healthcare here.


It is the fact that AllHeart is a Spanish Citizen because her father was Spanish which qualifies her for state healthcare here, nothing to do with her also being a Canadian citizen.


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

baldilocks said:


> I am surprised that your wife being German does not qualify as a EU citizen but, of course, it would depend on the German government's rules about providing forms S1 and paying the requisite amount to Spain. If she were to be accepted then you should qualify for an S1 as her "dependant".
> 
> Your comments re the cost of private healthcare/healthcare insurance in the US was the main reason, we crossed the US off our list of possible places for retirement.


If the rules are the same as in the UK, she'd have to qualify for a state pension. I believe that as a new citizen by descent, she wouldn't


----------



## Elyles (Aug 30, 2012)

Although EU citizens, we do not qualify for healthcare here.


----------



## Elyles (Aug 30, 2012)

Xabiachica is correct. We really don't mind paying for convenio especial because we have not paid anything into any EU social security system. It is however a drag that one can purchase a residence here for 500.000€ and qualify. We spent much less than that but will spend more than that by living here the rest of our lives. Además the U.S. Government has no agreement with the Spanish Healthcare/Social Security system which is a pity. We have pensioners healthcare there that reimburses our overpaid doctors far more than the actual healthcare cost here. To me it makes sense to cover our expats here but who am I to suggest Medicare Portability to our congressmen. They could care less about Americans living abroad despite the fact that we paid taxes and owned property there for 60 años? Such is life!


----------



## Simon22 (May 22, 2015)

Elyles said:


> They could care less about Americans living abroad


Actually they couldn't care less.


----------



## Megsmum (Sep 9, 2012)

*blog*

Have added to my signature as a few of you have asked about it.

Mods If this is not allowed, please feel free to delete


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

cambio said:


> Have added to my signature as a few of you have asked about it.
> 
> Mods If this is not allowed, please feel free to delete


Thanks!

I'm sure it's allowed, mine's been there for years.

UPDATE: Just been reading all about your "homesteading". Wow! I'm amazed you have time to post on here! I will follow it with interest. It is the sort of life I would have gone after had things been different.


----------



## SuzyS (Jul 16, 2015)

Sounds a great lifestyle having the time to enjoy life. We are thinking of doing exactly the same but one worry I have though is the cost of living this dream. 
How much does this lifestyle cost on monthly basis 
is the British Pension for 2 enough to live this life on. Would be around £1000 a month.


----------



## baldilocks (Mar 7, 2010)

SuzyS said:


> Sounds a great lifestyle having the time to enjoy life. We are thinking of doing exactly the same but one worry I have though is the cost of living this dream.
> How much does this lifestyle cost on monthly basis
> is the British Pension for 2 enough to live this life on. Would be around £1000 a month.


If you don't have rent to pay and no mortgage, then it should be plenty but, of course, it depends on your lifestyle - drink a lot, smoke, eat out a lot, drive a gas-guzzling car or two, etc. then you'll need twice that. We are three adults and two small dogs, no rent, no mortgage, small mpv, eat at home mostly, now non-smokers drink very little and manage quite comfortably on about 650€ per month, where we live is an inexpensive area, IBI (council tax) 149€ p.a.


----------



## Lizzy Pea (Aug 5, 2015)

fascinating Baldilocks, can you recommend any books


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

Lizzy Pea said:


> fascinating Baldilocks, can you recommend any books


There's a whole thread about books about or set in Spain. You'll find lots of suggestions here.


http://www.expatforum.com/expats/la-tasca/59408-books-novels-about-set-spain.html


Mods, perhaps it could be a "sticky" like the cooking and gardening one?


----------



## baldilocks (Mar 7, 2010)

Lizzy Pea said:


> fascinating Baldilocks, can you recommend any books


Have a read of books about the history of Spain going right back to Ibero-Romano times or even before - it sounds a tall order but if you do (and pick good books about those times), you will develop an understanding of the Spanish psyche and understand so much about this country, why there are a few very rich landowners who pay little or no taxes while the rest of us make up for what they don't pay; what happened to the happy status quo when Muslims, Jews and Christians lived happily together and Spain prospered as a result; why the Spanish monarchy had to declare bankruptcy several times, etc, etc. Ideally you need to cover the times of the Visigoths and the Muslim invasion. The Reconquest and the RC church's persecutions (even of its own people) and the driving out of all those who made Spain great and the rise of those who were to weaken Spain and lose all its Empire.

Go for authors such as Paul Preston; the late María Rosa Menocal (especially her book "Ornament of the World"); Ildefonso Falcones (especially "The Cathedral of the Sea" which, although historical fiction, describes many of the real abuses suffered by the people in those times; Guernica by Dave Boling - very moving. Some of the things you will read may appear to be quite horrifying, but you need to understand the past and what many Spaniards (even those who are in their middle age and older) suffered, why there are so many of those elderly who have the bow legs caused by rickets in childhood in order to understand the Spain of the present day.

I do not recommend the fanciful fiction of the likes of Laurie Lee, Ernest Hemingway, et al.


----------



## Lizzy Pea (Aug 5, 2015)

Thanks Alcalaina, I found the thread after I posted, it is a sticky and it is very good.
and thanks also Baldilocks, I am currently reading the Falcones book. I am interested in 
Spanish history especially its Islamic history as it ties in with my interest in maths, but I haven't given much thought to Visigothic history and its influences on the Spanish psyche it sounds fascinating, so thank you for the recommendations.
I have never read Laurie Lee, and read Hemmingway's for whom the bell tolls a few decades ago, but I didn't really like it. I will certainly look out for Guernica by Dave Boling.


----------



## baldilocks (Mar 7, 2010)

Lizzy Pea said:


> Thanks Alcalaina, I found the thread after I posted, it is a sticky and it is very good.
> and thanks also Baldilocks, I am currently reading the Falcones book. I am interested in
> Spanish history especially its Islamic history as it ties in with my interest in maths, but I haven't given much thought to Visigothic history and its influences on the Spanish psyche it sounds fascinating, so thank you for the recommendations.
> I have never read Laurie Lee, and read Hemmingway's for whom the bell tolls a few decades ago, but I didn't really like it. I will certainly look out for Guernica by Dave Boling.


The Visigoths were important, especially as they elected their kings. Many of those standing for election would offer bribes in the form of land (sometimes not their own!). A few crafty lords managed to make a killing at this receiving of bribes business and became owners of very large land rights. This, of course made them even more powerful so they were able to win for themselves the right to not pay taxes or very little (some of this still applies today) so in addition became very wealthy wealthy whereas the poor (serfs, etc.) had to bear almost the entire tax burden and became destitute. Quite apart from that, they were Christian and some of the oldest churches in Spain date from their era (there is one that dates back to the 600s and was on our planned itinerary for our cancelled holiday to Cantabria.) OK so you might not think this is very important but it is and was during the last 100-150 years since the actions of these _latifundistas_ and their _caciques_ were instrumental in fomenting the unrest that led to the Civil War.


----------



## Lizzy Pea (Aug 5, 2015)

I am sure this is important, and it is interesting. I just have not thought about it in this context before.
What would you say is the best book on the history of the Visigoths?


----------



## baldilocks (Mar 7, 2010)

Lizzy Pea said:


> I am sure this is important, and it is interesting. I just have not thought about it in this context before.
> What would you say is the best book on the history of the Visigoths?


Had a very busy trying day, not helped by 70% humidity and 37°. Will come back to you another day.


----------



## Lizzy Pea (Aug 5, 2015)

Sorry for bothering you, anytime will do


----------



## baldilocks (Mar 7, 2010)

Lizzy Pea said:


> Sorry for bothering you, anytime will do


It wasn't a bother but we had been in Granada all day taking somebody who needed wheelchair assistance to hospital for her first appointment following a major op on her legs. Granada traffic can be almost as bad as London with the exhaust fumes and temperatures there are, typically, 4-5° higher than here in the mountains. Don't forget we are an hour ahead of you so I was typing at nearly midnight having been up at 6am.

Many other things to do today, but will dig out the info as soon as I can. Breakfast time then there is a double column will to be translated and put together.

If we were running a business, all this work could be lucrative, if infrequent, but, for the most part it is just for expenses, helping others out.


----------



## Roy C (Sep 29, 2012)

Baldilocks, does it get stifling hot in Castillo and freezing in the winter? Property prices there look amazing.


----------



## baldilocks (Mar 7, 2010)

Roy C said:


> Baldilocks, does it get stifling hot in Castillo and freezing in the winter? Property prices there look amazing.


Depends on the summer and on the winter but altitude is quite a good moderator. For example: 
We live at 723m (2372 ft) and our max today was 35
Andujar (just 40km North) at 211m (692 ft) max 40
Córdoba (102 km NW of us) at 106m (347 ft) max 42

Andujar and Córdoba are in the Guadalquivir basin which traps the heat, it also is a frost-hollow so those two places often have temperatures in winter that can be 5-10° colder.

We are also in what is known as a "hoya" being surrounded by mountains so, in many cases, clouds just pass us by.
http://www.expatforum.com/expats/members/baldilocks-albums-posts-picture13594-screenshot.html

If this pic appears you can see that we are where the red marker symbol is and that great wad of storm clouds is the other side of the mountains and has been so all afternoon, just 10km or less away.


----------



## Williams2 (Sep 15, 2013)

baldilocks said:


> Had a very busy trying day, not helped by 70% humidity and 37°. Will come back to you another day.


Well there are daily flights to Asturias airport (OVD) - if you need to cool down ?


----------



## Roy C (Sep 29, 2012)

Got it, wow nice escape but sounds like the climate is good compared to neighbouring areas.
Thanks.


----------



## baldilocks (Mar 7, 2010)

Williams2 said:


> Well there are daily flights to Asturias airport (OVD) - if you need to cool down ?


but from where - Outer Mongolia? My nearest airport is Granada (the scene of yesterday's awful weather) and from there, there are no flights to Oviedo. For cooling down purposes I could fly from Granada to Bergen in Norway, a much better prospect.

I am currently enjoying an evening of Horace, to which I am now returning.


----------

